# Bermuda Grass Hay for Wethers?



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

I was wondering if Bermuda hay is a okay hay for wether goats?
The hay I got is fine, smooth, fluffy, and sweet smelling the boys seem to like it. Would this be a okay long term hay option for my wethers? They also get pellet feed and boss daily.


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Anyone have experience with Bermuda?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just look up the calcium to phosphorus ratio for it and then adjust the diet accordingly.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

How old are the wethers? Pelleted feed? Meaning Alfalfa pellets? Very little to no pelleted grain for wethers. Whole grains are better (goathiker knows more about which ones are good).


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

6 1/2 and 8 months old.
They're on Noble goat medicated.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Id transfer them off of that soon unless you are planning to butcher them soon. Pelleted grain is believed to be a leading cause of urinary calculi (stones) in wethered goats. They are still young enough that it shouldnt of effected them to badly. You may wanna consider getting some Ammonia Chloride to add to their mineral mix and maybe to a weeks treatment just to be on the safe side. Personally I like alfalfa grass mix but if all you can get is the grass and they like it and are eating enough of it, you should be just fine.


----------

